# Linn Majik 109 + Linn Classik Music



## electropop

Just made the order today.

 I spent several hours listening to this beautiful setup in a specialised Linn dealer shop in Helsinki and I've yet to find anything better for the price.. The Classik Music is an incredible device for an integrated (don't let it fool you) and sounded even better in some regards than Majik CD + Majik I (integrated amp) -combo. It has digital inputs as well as analog in/out, so it's easy to upgrade either the source equipement or amplification, if necessary. 

 The Linn Majik 109s are awfully musical and have "big" sound as well. Great dynamics and clear display of notes and pitches (which I believe are the premises for musical reproduction) and natural transients. They are very revealing what you feed them as well. A fully upgraded Linn Sondek LP12 did beautiful things to them and made them sing; unfortunately I could never afford it. But ideally, my later upgrades would be made in the electronics. Best bang for the buck I've ever heard.

 I didn't easily swallow things the shop keeper said, though we did agree on many fundamentals concerning "musical presentation". This setup is really for those who are not interested in discerning different sounds/bleeps/characteristics of "sound" but rather listening to music for the sake of music! I also found them to be ideal for for almost any kind of material (did not try electronic music). So if you have any Linn dealers in vincinity, I encourage you to try their stuff out!

 Anyone out there that has any experience with the associated equipement? I'm almost a fan myself already and can't wait for the packages to arrive.

 Pics:






 I find these very elegant and timeless in design. I ordered mine in black. Same for the Classik Music.






 Thanks for hearing me out! I'm very excited


----------



## electropop

Seriously. Don't people have Linn dealers anywhere in the States, from where I think the majority of this community consists of? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well... Still waiting for mine. Will post impressions when I get them.

 ...

 Oh right, this is a headphone forum


----------



## driftingbunnies

There used to be a Linn dealer in Austin but after talking to them, they said they don't carry Linn because of their ridiculous repair costs. Apparently anything and everything that is sent to Linn has a fixed repair cost which they thought was ridiculous since the problem could be fixed for a lot cheaper. That's the same reason why I stayed away from Linn even though I've read pretty good reviews about the majik 109. Hope you enjoy your new setup! 

 P.s. how much did it cost you for both?


----------



## endless402

i've always been curious of the majik

 theres not too much to choose from for all in ones...arcam solo comes to mind


----------



## electropop

I payed 3250,00€ including a few accessories like proper cables and stands. But yeah, their repair policy does seem ridiculous. I didn't even think there could be problems after the guarantee-period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to ask them about this. Thanks!
 But it's a real shame that these kind of things take away from their superlative positive aspects, like playing music.. 

 To endless402:
 As I stated, I was absolutely mezmerised by the synergy of this setup. I compared the combo device (Classik Music) to plenty of other high end electronics and they really held their own. The dealers also claimed that the new Dynamik PSU will take them to another level. I listened to the set without the new power supply, but ordered with it (same price)..
 Other combo I heard with the speakers was the Naim Supernait (Twice the price) and using its own DAC it didn't sound nearly as good to my ears. It had more flesh in the bottom end but lacked control and purity in all areas of the audio spectrum in comparison.
 Haven't heard the Arcam Solo with Majik 109's but compared it to other equipement (actually Naim this time in another shop) using different speakers and wasn't that impressed.. Polite and uninvolving in comparison to Supernait and XS w/ 5i. So while not being able to compare them all I'll make an easy deduction and say that the Linn wins from this experience


----------



## electropop

Linn provides a limited 5 year guarantee, just checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe this week, hmmm...


----------



## electropop

They're here!!!

 Ummm whatdoIdowhatdoIdo..?!? 

 ... Time to start working on the stands!


----------



## electropop

Awfully picky about room positioning, mainly concerning imaging and bloat in the bass area. Now I've gotten them under control with about 20 cm off the wall and ~180cm from each other.

 Absolutely magical with jazz. Brass instruments and piano have a natural tone sounding full and vivid, displaying notes and pitches very accurately, at least for a product of this price range. The Classik Music does make them sound very engaging though it's not the last word in speed and pace. Some faster multi-track recordings might not have enough control but listening to Billy Cobham's "Crosswinds" and the first song's end segment particularily (Cobham's playing quite fast this 17/16 thing..) I didn't find the Majik's having any trouble delivering notes and nuances, even in the fast drumming.

 If the recording lets, these speakers can be very dramatic. I wept tears when listening to Miles Davis' "Scetches of Spain". Everything from the dynamism of Miles' playing to the lowest bass notes exhibited in such a lively manner. I have heard speakers in this price range that go deeper in bass and whose treble has more "sparkle", but none, absolutely NONE play music so coherently and realistically. I dare people to try these...

 After 2 years of hunting, I may finally set down and just let the music play


----------



## vkvedam

Congratulations! I feel this should be posted in the High-End forum where these get perfect attention.


----------



## electropop

Hehe, thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I sense a tad of irony in your post?


----------



## vkvedam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe, thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I sense a tad of irony in your post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing like that. I feel Linn are that kind of gear.


----------



## electropop

Hehe. Corny would be to say that Linn to most is a revelation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I didn't jump right at them, but spent many hours listening to them, and several other speakers also, before making my decision.)

 But yeah, a little expensive. Not sure how big of a part is covering, but they indeed sound unlike anything I've heard before.

 The shop in Helsinki that sells them have an exhibition this weekend with Klimax 350s hooked up with two Klimax 500 solos, kontrol and fed via LP12 and Klimax DS. Can't wait to hear the set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @vkvedam
 What setups from Linn have you heard and what are your impressions on them? So few here seem to know them, not to mention having heard them hence the curiosity


----------



## electropop

Oh yes, good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note to mods:
 If it gets more attention in the high-end forum (though I don't suppose a set costing a measily 3000eur could be regarded as High-end) do move this there if possible!


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awfully picky about room positioning, mainly concerning imaging and bloat in the bass area. Now I've gotten them under control with about 20 cm off the wall and ~180cm from each other._

 

I thought imaging was something you wouldn't have to be concerned about when owning Linn gear? At least that's what our precious Linn dealer in Finland has lectured over and over again. 

 I auditioned 109s at home and they truly are very good speakers. They can be positioned 5-10cm from the wall and still the bass performance is great. I can't understand how bass could be bloated with these speakers. My listening room is very troublesome with bass heavy speakers. 109 performed very well here.


----------



## electropop

Hoeay, mitä jätkä?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, they actually can sound bloated. I didn't hear this at their shop where they have quite a small room that's basically structured in rock. The temporary placement for the speakers right now is in a large room, but the house is made of wood. Who knows.. :/
 (The bloat actually came with burn-in, which surprised me and I needed to resituate the speakers..)

 And yeah, they said the same thing about imaging to me. But my prev. set (Adam A5) have ribbon tweeters and from what I've heard (actually heard by listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), cannot be topped in this area. Sometimes I find it hard to concentrate on instruments that are supposed to be located somewhere in the center. With hugely panorated albums, such as most classic jazz pieces, I don't find this a problem.

 I think I read that someone found these awfully good in a difficult basement room on a finnish audio site. That must've been you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha! "Our precious Linn-dealer" That's awfully funny, since they can truly be difficult to deal with if you don't speak somewhat the same language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many auditioners have bashed them on sites for being very rude and stuff.. They've shared some valuable information with me and some very, almost obnoxious-over-the-top-in-the-highest-atmospheres kinda stuff also, that kinda derails from their main point: Pitches and notes


----------



## vkvedam

I personally never had an audition a part from the fact that I missed a couple of demonstration appointments. But soon I am planning on getting there for a demonstration and your post is tickling me a lot to do so.


----------



## electropop

Well they truly are something you don't run into a lot. I've now found the perfect position for the speakers and couldn't be happier! I actually turned the speakers slightly inwards to get the imaging right, maybe forming a 2 km tall triangle (that's how little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Wow, I was listening to Billy Cobham's "Spectrum" and could not only hear the temperament of each hit and tones of each tom but actually localize each drum! It was as listening a real drum set. I ran to my Adam A5's and tested them similarily and while they did the separation splendidly, I couldn't recognize the toms from each other sonically or localize their positions as well. I'm simply amazed by the performance of the Majik's right now..


----------

